# Swift/Cleveland/The story so far



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I spoke to Neil Jackson at Cleveland today regarding the ever increasing list of faults.....

1) Gas leak (repaired)
2) Habitation door - unable to close (repaired)

and later

1) Toilet door off its runners and out of order
2) Cupboard doors falling off
3) Cooker, 1 x gas bruner not functioning
4) Extractor fan - hole in the "pipe" that the "bad" air goes through, so the bad air merely goes into my cupbaords!
5) The AA saga - still NOT resolved after all!
6) Problems with the heating/thermostat

Well, long story short, Cleveland have asked for the chanve to put right the wrongs and will also take the matter forward with Swift. In my opinion the toilet door is off its runner because there are not enough screws holiding the tracking in place, and the screws that are there are "proud". This amounts only to shoddy workmanship.

Cleveland have offered to lend me a "comparable" van whilst mine is off the road, or a car, which ever I prefer and have expressly stated that I will be no worse off financially as a result of the travelling to/free Teesside. 

I said I will phone them on Friday to discuss. 

In all honesty, I think this is a fair response, especially the loan of a van. If the faults are then rectified etc, I should hopefuly be able to enjoy weekends away without wither blowing up or freezing to death!

Any other views?

Thanks


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Rapide a company can only be judged when put to the test and it seems yours have responded well therefore I would take up their offer and ask for a loan van suitable for you to come to the full timing rally, why is it that british firms can't get their act together, swift and others would surely fail if the japs started making and selling M/H,s in the UK.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Just one Russell
When you have spoken to them (take plenty of notes...) send them a confirmation letter outlining your understanding of everything that was said. Ask whoever you are discussing this with to write to you also confirming everything they have said.
Do not under any circumstances rely upon a phone call as it is hard afterwards to prove who said what......
Always get written confirmation of any promises and ask them to outline how you will not be out of pocket regarding the return trip.

Never believe that the person that you are speaking to is doing you any favours and the only way to fully understand what is being offered is to get it in writing, there can be no misunderstandings then, and if there are you have the written document to make sure you get whatever they have promised.

Sounds very positive so far Russell but please remember my advice above mate.

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You must be so fed up with all these problems. I suppose you have to give them a chance to put things right, and hopefully the thing will be good from then on.

Very bad advert for British motorhomes  

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Probs*

Hi

Thanks Keith/Ken

The one thing that really puzzles me in all this is that the build quality of the Compass (half price of the Kon-tiki) was excellent in comparison!

I half expected things to drop off the Compass. Maybe I was lucky!

I shall e mail Cleveland now and as soon as I have their written response, I will hopefully move forward

I wonder what is "comparable" to a Kon-tiki? Another one! God help us!

Whilst it is quite "funny" in a strange sense, the disappointment relating to my purchase will take a long time to fade. That is the worse part really.

Rapide561


----------

